# If you could only have one choke tube...



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

..for all of your waterfowl hunting, what would it be?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Carlson long range full.......That's what's in my barrel all season anyway.;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I only run Carlson choke mid rang. Awesome choke and price. All of my guns have them


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Carlson long range full.......That's what's in my barrel all season anyway.;-)


 Carlson's LR is all I use for duck AND geese as well. Only time it comes out, is when I am cleaning the gun....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a remchoke improved cylinder in my 870 wingmaster and with #3 shot it performs very well. Anything in range usually ends up graveyard dead very quickly.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I also run improved cylinder choketube. It stays in all year round and is very deadly (on decoying birds). If I only had one choke tube, that would be it for sure.
R


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Factory Remington Modified is all I've ever needed.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

First year with my new gun. I plan on using the factory IC choke that came with my Franchi. Depending on how that goes, I might consider a Trulock Precision Hunter light modified extended choke. Not ported, however, because I do enjoy my hearing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

For the youth hunt I am having my grandson shoot his normal Remington 1100 Magnum with the fixed IC choke. I am bringing my 870 Magnum Wingmaster for him to shoot cripples with. I've put the full choke in it and will have him shoot either #4 or #5 shot on any cripples. I want to get any cripples put away fast and with one shot that's why I've put the full choke on it. I will be bringing all 3 chokes though as I have a set of 3 in case something happens to the 1100 and he has to use the Wingmaster as a backup gun.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Improved all the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

if your going to shoot a IC you might as well shoot a patternmaster (IMO)
I shoot a patternmaster and have for the past 15 or so years. The kicks high flyer's are lethal too in both mid and long range


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think I'll be entirely happy with my choke situation until I'm shooting a double barrel. My ideal combo would be IC and modified in the early season, then modified and full in the late season.

Until then, I'll stick with my factory modified as the compromise solution. It does fine. It's a little tighter over the decoys than I'd like, but I need it for the longer ranges I shoot at.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> I also run improved cylinder choketube. It stays in all year round and is very deadly (on decoying birds). If I only had one choke tube, that would be it for sure.
> R


me too

.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I use the pattern master code black duck and like it a lot 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever used a light modified choke for ducks? Seems like a good compensation for hunting over decoys, yet still tight enough for longer pass shooting shots. I read this article by Field & Stream and they seemed to recommend it as a good "all-around" choke. http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/the-gun-nuts/is-light-modified-the-best-all-around-choke

Like I said, I plan on starting the season using my IC choke, but later in the season as ducks become more weary, I may have to consider a LM choke. The more I learn about them the better they sound.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

moabxjeeper said:


> Has anyone ever used a light modified choke for ducks? Seems like a good compensation for hunting over decoys, yet still tight enough for longer pass shooting shots. I read this article by Field & Stream and they seemed to recommend it as a good "all-around" choke. http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/the-gun-nuts/is-light-modified-the-best-all-around-choke
> 
> Like I said, I plan on starting the season using my IC choke, but later in the season as ducks become more weary, I may have to consider a LM choke. The more I learn about them the better they sound.


By LM I am assuming it's the same as improved modified. My son actually shoots a fixed IM on his browning and seems to do well. When he hits them it's usually a clean kill but when he misses it's a clean miss. I am considering getting one of those Carlson mid range chokes for later in the season just for the heck of it but as long as the birds are decoying or coming in range my IC just seems to knock em dead with #3 shot.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Factory Benelli IC for me! Its patterns two different loads phenomenally for the ranges I shoot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's no secret that I have been a big fan of the Carlson choke tubes. I have used factory chokes and Patternmaster chokes in the past, but never achieved results like I have with the Carlsons. I have several friends that use the Kicks High Flyer chokes and do quite well with them, especially long range shots.

Has anyone tried the Carlson Cremator Chokes? I'm curious about this one and may have to pick one up to try. 

Also Midway has the Cremator for $50 and the Kicks High Flyer for $40


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> By LM I am assuming it's the same as improved modified. My son actually shoots a fixed IM on his browning and seems to do well. When he hits them it's usually a clean kill but when he misses it's a clean miss. I am considering getting one of those Carlson mid range chokes for later in the season just for the heck of it but as long as the birds are decoying or coming in range my IC just seems to knock em dead with #3 shot.


Light modified is actually a little more open than modified/improved modified. It fits right in between IC and a regular modified choke. IM would be between M and a Full choke.

My factory Benelli choke shows IC for lead and IM for steel so it will be interesting to see what it does out in the marsh.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's no secret that I have been a big fan of the Carlson choke tubes. I have used factory chokes and Patternmaster chokes in the past, but never achieved results like I have with the Carlsons. I have several friends that use the Kicks High Flyer chokes and do quite well with them, especially long range shots.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Carlson Cremator Chokes? I'm curious about this one and may have to pick one up to try.
> 
> Also Midway has the Cremator for $50 and the Kicks High Flyer for $40


I'm curious about the cremator chokes too...I'll have to see if there is anything on duckhuntingchat about them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm curious about the cremator chokes too...I'll have to see if there is anything on duckhuntingchat about them.


i have know two people that shoot them and love them. Im also thinking of picking one up for my x2


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I shoot a kicks mid and love it. I use it all season.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot a Kicks High Flyer mod. Ducks and geese are DOA right after the boom. It holds about the same spread @ 60yds as it does @ 20yds. I love it. I can reach out and touch the ones flying away that my hunting partners miss.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I only run Carlson choke mid rang. Awesome choke and price. All of my guns have them


 Same here. This is exactly what I use all season. 8)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the Carlson's extended mid range choke and have seen drastic improvement in my shooting.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

My Carlson's full long range is now stuck in my barrel. It would be nice to swap to my turkey choke, but I got a decent pattern from it with turkey load. I love it for ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> I use the Carlson's extended mid range choke and have seen drastic improvement in my shooting.


 killing a goose out in the middle of the pond flying away lol


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

3 inch #2 shells out of an Improved Cylinder is the best combo. All these long range full choke guys either like blowing ducks up or need to let them decoy in. And birds at 60 yards are not "in the decoys" :grin: But everyone is going to have their own go to. Find what works with the shells you will be shooting most of the time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> 3 inch #2 shells out of an Improved Cylinder is the best combo. All these long range full choke guys either like blowing ducks up or need to let them decoy in. And birds at 60 yards are not "in the decoys" :grin: But everyone is going to have their own go to. Find what works with the shells you will be shooting most of the time.


We have similar philosophies but we use #3 shot and it works good for the ranges we shoot. I think last opening day we only had 2 cripples out of nearly a 3 man limit. I would also recommend that if you think a bird is crippled shoot him again on the way down. With experience you'll be able to tell what bird is most likely DOA and what is a cripple.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> We have similar philosophies but we use #3 shot and it works good for the ranges we shoot. I think last opening day we only had 2 cripples out of nearly a 3 man limit. I would also recommend that if you think a bird is crippled shoot him again on the way down. With experience you'll be able to tell what bird is most likely DOA and what is a cripple.


+1 if I can tell its gonna be a cripple I always try to double tap on the way down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got a picture from my brother back in Looooziana and he limited out this morning on blue wing teal and one of them had jewelry ... with the 1100 magnum I bought him several years ago. It's got a modified fixed choke...I hate him... LOL


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok stupid question here; Why would I be better off with different chokes other than the ones I got with my Weatherby sa08 20 gauge? Truthfully I know nothing about the difference other than what I have read.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Ok stupid question here; Why would I be better off with different chokes other than the ones I got with my Weatherby sa08 20 gauge? Truthfully I know nothing about the difference other than what I have read.


Only if you don't like the way they pattern with the shells you use


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Ok stupid question here; Why would I be better off with different chokes other than the ones I got with my Weatherby sa08 20 gauge? Truthfully I know nothing about the difference other than what I have read.


The extended chokes save your barrel from potential damage from steel shot. The damage always occurs at the very end of the barrel. Steel shot can flange a barrel, especially the bigger shot size waterfowl loads.

Also a lot of the chokes are designed to strip wads faster.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Rob, I was going to ask why extended and their purpose.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Ok stupid question here; Why would I be better off with different chokes other than the ones I got with my Weatherby sa08 20 gauge? Truthfully I know nothing about the difference other than what I have read.


LostLouisianian pretty well covered it. They're also said to improve your pattern by letting less "flyers" loose (pellets that escape outside your desired pattern area). I read an article just today that also helps answer your question: http://www.chuckhawks.com/extended_chokes_patterns.htm


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> The extended chokes save your barrel from potential damage from steel shot. The damage always occurs at the very end of the barrel. Steel shot can flange a barrel, especially the bigger shot size waterfowl loads.
> 
> Also a lot of the chokes are designed to strip wads faster.


If they strip the wad faster won't that create a more open pattern faster as well?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> If they strip the wad faster won't that create a more open pattern faster as well?


Some shells like black cloud and blindside have a special wad (flight control wad) that will strip and keep the shot tight by design. Companies have made chokes that have tolerances specifically for these shells to work better (supposedly). The chokes don't strip the wad right after the barrel, just slow it down. The wad will still get out there and keep the shot more uniform after it leaves the wad. Anyway that is how I understand it.


----------

